# We Are Camping Now!!!!



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

one dancing banana for each of the happy hearts in the Abi-one tonight!! Stacey, Seamus and I are camping!! in our front yard, BUT CAMPING!!!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's still great fun, even in your own yard.







And look at all the fuel your saving!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

john7349 said:


> It's still great fun, even in your own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point John!! I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome! Jealous, but awesome!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We had a great night!! Well Seamus and I did, Stacey had to go out and plow for most of the night!! Seamus and I both agree that we could have done without the snowthunder!! I saw a VERY BRIGHT white almost blue flash on the snow on the tree outside the camper followed within seconds by a HUGE boom and then rumble, I was sure something outside had blown up!! BUT soon figured out what it was, and all was well!!


----------

